# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Общие вопросы >  Сервер vs ПК

## ec_stasis

В чем различия между сервером и ПК? Какие плюсы/минусы (если есть) использования одного и другого в качестве веб/маил сервера?

----------

